# Hangers Dog Clothes Display Items



## GonetotheDogzz (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!,

Just wondering if anyone knows a good site for display fixtures to display dog clothes. I have found hangers and mannequins just wondering if there is anything else out there.

Thanks


----------

